# Leather belt replacement



## notqwik (Apr 13, 2013)

I need to get a couple of new belts for my machines.

Logan 200
Hardinge Cataract vertical mill
Hardinge Cataract lathe.

What is the best way to go?  Replace with leather or something else?  Where could a guy get a leather replacement?

Thanks.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 13, 2013)

On recommendations I've gotten from this and other forums I recently replaced the leather belt on my South Bend lathe with a "poly nitrile laced belt" from Al Bino Machining & Custom Flatbelts  I've been very happy with the results.




Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 13, 2013)

In the 90's when the leather belt on my SB 10K needed replacement I went to a company called Habasit.  They made up a plastic/fibre belt scarfed the ends and rented me a heater device that clamped over the belt and cured the adhesive. (they were only a mile away in Oakville, ON)  It worked beautifully for 10 years or so until I moved.  I was under time pressure so I just cut it, thinking that I could worry about replacement in the future.  When I went to try to replace it things didn't go so well.  I called my local bearing/power transmission store and they didn't have anything synthetic that would work so I went back to a leather belt - at considerable expense.
Michael


----------

